# Penny for your thoughts



## BettyJ (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! I am thinking of trying this rice wine recipe and wondered if anyone could look over it to provide any feedback. Some info I have seen says to use brown rice other places say only corn syrup. I think I should add bananas (I do this with every wine). Any thoughts?

RICE WINE 

(Recipe modified for 5 gal)
10 lbs rice
10 lbs sugar (?white or brown cane sugar)
1 gallon white grape juice (from concentrate)
? ripe bananas
4 gallons water
16 tsp acid blend
4 tsp pectic enzyme
4 tsp yeast nutrient
2 tsp tannin
4 campden tab
3.5 tsp Amylase Enzyme powder
Yeast (?Champagne)


Day 1. Cook the rice in a large kettle (remember that rice expands as it cooks!) Allow the cooked rice to cool, this may take overnight, and it will probably fuse into a semi-solid mass by morning. 
Day 2. Chop and scoop the rice out of the kettle into a 5 gallon container such as a large crock or plastic fermentation container.
Pour in the grape juice. Add water to make about 2 gallons. Stir in the sugar (or add half the sugar now and then a couple of days later.) Crush the Camden tablets in a little water, stir them in, and let the whole works sit overnight. 


Day 3. Add the yeast, yeast energizer, pectic enzyme, acid blend, yeast nutrient and amylase enzyme. 

Day 4 and each day until Day 13. Stir the mixture once or twice a day. Allow the must to ferment for ten days. 

Day 14 – After ten days strain out the rice by filtering it through cheese cloth or a fine sieve. Rack the mixture into a 5 gallon glass or plastic carboy. Attach a fermentation airlock. Allow it to continue as a second fermentation for about ten more days.

Day 24. Rack it again to leave spent yeast and starches behind. 

Day 54 (One month later). Continue to rack at about one month intervals, as the dregs are left behind the wine should become crystal clear. to proceed until it has completely stopped. Ours takes about four months.

Syphon into bottles and label them. 

Like many white wines this rice wine is intended to be used young;
although it can be cellared, it doesn't improve particularly with age.


----------

